# HDMI Cable supercedes green audio plug-in cable?



## Captain Howdy (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there some fancy way to make my regular green plug-in cable override an HDMI cable?

My new PC monitor doesn't have speakers like my old one, so I'm borrowing some speakers...And it ends up by default - I can't use an HDMI cable (due to being video + audio) AND the speaker cable (though they can't be blended together either) - I get no audio. So my options are:

1) HDMI Video + no audio
2) Audio + no video
3) VGA cable with low-res + audio @_x

Windows 7!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 3, 2012)

Use DVI?

Or why not set your PC to do HDMI audio output instead?


----------



## Onnes (Jan 3, 2012)

To make sure I understand: your system won't output standalone audio and HDMI simultaneously, and your monitor has an HDMI input, no speakers, and no audio out. Both of these things are weird.

Make damn sure your monitor doesn't have an audio out. If it has HDMI input then it really should have audio somewhere.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 3, 2012)

Oop! I figgered it out!

They hid the audio-out plug _really_ well (black hole on black background on a black monitor in a really small section wedged perfectly/just large enough to fit audio cable).

Thanks guys!


----------



## Runefox (Jan 3, 2012)

On a Windows Vista-based PC, it would have also been acceptable to right-click the volume icon, go to Playback Devices, and right-click Speakers (or Headphones) and set it as default instead of HDMI output.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 4, 2012)

Wait, so he's feeding audio from the PC to the monitor over HDMI, and then using the monitor itself to translate the digital audio to analog audio?

Why not just hook the speakers into the PC's analog audio output jack?


----------



## zachery980 (Jan 4, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Wait, so he's feeding audio from the PC to the monitor over HDMI, and then using the monitor itself to translate the digital audio to analog audio?
> 
> Why not just hook the speakers into the PC's analog audio output jack?




And wheres the fun in that?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 4, 2012)

Why is this still being discussed >_> the issue's been solved


----------



## audiocanine (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep, definitely should be able to output stand alone audio from the analog jack on the computer. Having to run it through the screen is tedious and just plain stupid.

Also, has HDMI always carried audio?


----------

